# mixing woods



## schaydu (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey guys, just wanted to know what yall thought on mixing woods. Can you mix just about any of the smoking woods together. I was thinking about using pecan mini logs and throwing some cherry chips in  for my spare ribs. the only type of logs i can find around here are pecan and hickory mini logs from Academy sports, but they also have apple and cherry chips.

One other thing, do i need to remove the bark from the logs?


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 19, 2010)

You sure can mix woods. Several do it to give whatever it is they are smoking a unique flavor profile, but be cautious when doing so. Remember, it does not take allot of smoke to impart its flavor, especially true with stronger woods such as Mesquite and Hickory. A little of any wood goes a long ways. 
As far as bark goes, no you can leave it on. I personally remove mine as I don't believe it lends a smokey flavor as much as the hardwood itself, plus it adds more ash to the firebox. Hope that helps you some
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Also, if you have not done so already, check this link out and get an idea of what woods could work well with one another.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=50439&page=6


----------



## schaydu (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks for the input! the link was very helpful


----------

